# Serious Internet Issues



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all, I built my computer nearly a year ago and have within the month or two ran into some pretty significant issues regarding internet stability and ping. In this span, I went through 3 Ethernet cables, one PCI-e networking card, and one USB networking card, all of which became defective. My question is could my motherboard be defective? I cant think of any reason as to why 3 Ethernet cables, a USB and PCI card would all fail within a month. If not, what would be the suggested route to getting my internet back online. I usually play games and using an Ethernet cable is not an option. Should I buy a wireless bridge and link it to my PC? or a whole new motherboard.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hi please follow the instructions here and upload all the info http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html
this will give us more to work with


----------



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

This is a Wireless Issue

IPCONFIG results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\nunez_001>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JoeysPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : attlocal.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : attlocal.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNA3100 N300 Wireless USB Adapter
#4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-04-15-6D-8C-52
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 8, 2014 6:17:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, September 10, 2014 3:52:25 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-58-10-5E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\nunez_001>

ISP = AT&T

Broadband Connection: Umm... Cable?

Modem: 2Wire Gateway from AT&T

Wireless Adapter: Netgear N300 WiFi USB Adapter, Model No. WNA3100

Name of Anti-Virus: McAfee

Xirrus Results:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looks like you have DSL from AT&T . . Have you had them check the line quality? 

If you connect with an Ethernet cable do you have the same problem?

I would start with downloading the newest driver from Netgear . .


----------



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have downloaded the newest driver, the one optimized for windows 8.1, No luck. I then went to my downstairs computer, downloaded the game and watched the ping. This computer is directly linked to the modem from AT&T via Ethernet cable and was perfectly stable, no issues at all. This leads me to believe that it's a problem with my computer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let snoop a bit more . . On the problematic pc, hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type or Copy and Paste the following" and press enter:

*echo > 0 & PING 192.168.1.254 >> 0 & PING 46.228.47.115 >> 0 & PING google.com >> 0 & tracert google.com >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0*


That can take a few minutes to complete, come back and past the result in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

ECHO is on.

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=134ms TTL=49
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=49
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=49
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=133ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 133ms, Maximum = 134ms, Average = 133ms

Pinging google.com [64.233.185.101] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 64.233.185.101: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=39
Reply from 64.233.185.101: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=39
Reply from 64.233.185.101: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=39
Reply from 64.233.185.101: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=39

Ping statistics for 64.233.185.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 46ms, Maximum = 47ms, Average = 46ms

Tracing route to google.com [64.233.185.101]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms homeportal [192.168.1.254] 
2 1434 ms 1175 ms 1173 ms 99-182-212-3.lightspeed.cicril.sbcglobal.net [99.182.212.3] 
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 25 ms 23 ms 23 ms 12.83.43.21 
5 23 ms 23 ms 40 ms ggr3.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.122.132.9] 
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 24 ms 24 ms 24 ms 209.85.254.120 
8 24 ms 23 ms 23 ms 72.14.237.133 
9 47 ms 46 ms 46 ms 72.14.239.190 
10 46 ms 46 ms 46 ms 209.85.246.132 
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 46 ms 46 ms 46 ms 64.233.185.101 

Trace complete.
ECHO is on.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Nothing there to get exercised about . . what antivirus and other reltme protection is running?


----------



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't really run anti-virus software as I'm never in the situation where I download from shady sites or am on shady sites but I do have Norton installed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What flavor of Norton?


----------



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Actually, I don't know, I just searched for Norton on my computer but apparently I don't have it, I get a virus scan pop-up from Norton (or some other anti-virus software) every once in a blue moon. I don't believe it is a virus though.

Here are also pictures taken from CS:GO, as you can see the ping fluctuates pretty intensely. My normal ping is between 30-60 and this did not happen when I tested on the computer in my basement.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well, we need to know what we are working with . . Either Norton or McAfee can mess with an internet connection.

Look in the list of installed programs to see what you have. If you hav nothing, we could be seeing an infection at work


----------

